# Thoughts on this shovel



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Seems a bit to good to be true. Nothing is ever this cheap in Canada! 

Voilé TelePro Shovel - Mountain Equipment Co-op 

What do you guys think? Is 810 g heavy for one of these?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Voile has pretty much set the standard in shovel quality. So yes, it's a good quality shovel. It's got a nice wide scoop for moving lot's of snow.

Now then there is one thing I don't like about this particular one. The D Handle. I find them cumbersome and that they take up more room in your pack than needed. I prefer the T handle vs the D. It's lower profile and fits in a pack better. This is a personal preference though, so that bit of advice is up to you.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I bought that shovel or the next model up last year. Mine also has a saw blade inside the handle that's good for cutting small branches. It's a good shovel, and I think I paid $50 for mine at the same place.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks for the help (again) guys. 

One more question on shovels. The ones that have the probe in the handle. Good or bad?


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Generally speaking the probe doesn't hurt and it's better than nothing. The thing is they are usually around 200cm. You really want something around 300cm. Especially for the Canadian snow pack, where a burial has a good chance of being fairly deep. I believe mine is 260cm maybe 240cm. I am getting at least a 300cm probe for this season, maybe a 330cm probe. Even in Colorado with the shallow snow pack, we can still get some fairly deep burials.


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

That's a good shovel. Probably the most common shovel out there actually. You can probably find one used in Banff even. When searching for shovels check out the shape of he blade. A shovel with a flatter blade is better for profiling and checking the snowpack, but a shovel with a more spooned blade is better for scooping and shoveling snow. Decide which is more important to you (I prefer the more scooped blade myself). And the larger the better... if you have to dig someone out, you can't justify saving a few dollars on a shovel that will take 2x as long to do the job.
I agree with Killclimbz on the handle - T is nicer for in the pack. Not a big issue though.

I use the Black Diamond Transfer 7 shovel: Black Diamond Transfer 7 Shovel from Backcountry.com
Only downside is the slightly uncomfortable rectangular shaped handle, but it's not really much of an issue and doesn't bother me. The shovel is big, lightweight, good handle, and the blade is AWESOME!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Just stay away from Mammut shovels. Pieces of shit.


----------



## roremc (Oct 25, 2009)

Thanks again guys for the advice. 

Chup I have been looking around for gear but there is nothing going. Lots of skis and boards but nothing to do with BC. Good advice about the scooped blade. Will have to check my buddys pack to make sure he has one of them!


----------



## chupacabraman (Jul 30, 2009)

For a slight bit more you can upgrade to the Black Diamond Transfer 7 at MEC ($49 vs $37). Definitely worth the extra $12 IMO which you're probably just going to spend on a case of Bow Valley anyway. 
Even that BCA B-2 EXT shovel looks pretty good for $55.

I really like shovels that have extendable handles. Compared to 1-piece handled shovels, you get a longer extended length for better digging AND a shorter compacted length for better storage - the best of both.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Chupacabra has a great point on the extendable shovel handle. Solid advice right there.


----------

